# new idea on gas line to heater



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

this hack did not install a drip leg on his water heater



https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5bb099a339b237978bb18df60d184426&oe=5C671F44


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Got a p trap instead. It’s all good.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow, pex for a gas line. Thats neat.
I never see stuff that brutal.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

That’s awesome, too bad they didn’t paint it yellow..


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dumb question where can you lay a gas line on the floor is that code?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ken53 said:


> Dumb question where can you lay a gas line on the floor is that code?


In Master Marks service area:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pex installed for a gas line. Un-believable!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I found this one on HVACTalk.com
https://hvac-talk.com/vbb/showthread.php?2201076-You-gotta-be-_____-n-me-!!!


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> I found this one on HVACTalk.com
> https://hvac-talk.com/vbb/showthread.php?2201076-You-gotta-be-_____-n-me-!!!


New quake proof gas line I bet. :sad2::sad2:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I found this one on HVACTalk.com


I bet this guy plays Skyrim and forged his own dragon armor suit against flames. :sorcerer::sorcerer:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> In Master Marks service area:vs_laugh:




I got this picture off a site on facebook...dont have a clue to where it is.... I think its in Kansas city... Never heard an issue with black gas lines going across a floor before....

the pex pipe is special..... you think they would just have used a yellow flex connector....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Well if they put yellow tape every 10 feet and every change of direction your halfway there!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I got this picture off a site on facebook...dont have a clue to where it is.... I think its in Kansas city... Never heard an issue with black gas lines going across a floor before....
> 
> the pex pipe is special..... you think they would just have used a yellow flex connector....


I figured something like that. I was just playing. I'm not sure if there's a code off hand, but I'm sure any inspector would want to see the line off the floor some how.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> I found this one on HVACTalk.com
> https://hvac-talk.com/vbb/showthread.php?2201076-You-gotta-be-_____-n-me-!!!


It appears to be ok as long as you use red pex!:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> I figured something like that. I was just playing. I'm not sure if there's a code off hand, but I'm sure any inspector would want to see the line off the floor some how.



that house is probably somewhere out in the boondocks where codes and inspectors dont travel to...good ol ******* plumbing...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You know what's even funnier, we don't have gas inspectors here, not in residential nor on commercial sites. Only the gas supplier checks it out but not really as I never saw them inspect anything.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> this hack did not install a drip leg on his water heater
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5bb099a339b237978bb18df60d184426&oe=5C671F44





I mean, it is terrible but we bury yellow pex for gas at much higher pressure and the thing that will probably fail first here is probably the old cone valve. Unless a mouse chews through the pex :vs_laugh:


----------

